# I actually want my algae to grow fast, please read



## Fry Lover (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi All

I want to put some pots in my little 10 litre fry tank and put it by the window and grow *as much algae on the pots so i can put* them in my Mbuna / Malawi set-up for the fish to graze on.

Apart from the obvious light and water and there will be loads of natural sunlight, *is there anything else i need?*

*Would i need a small amount of surface movement *(i.e. a tiny internal filter empty of media).

*Would adding tiny amount of Seachem flourish fertliser help*, hinder or make no difference to the process?

Basically, *quickest way of making lots of algae grow* so i can put it in my mbuna set up, i am hoping to do this all the time, maybe having 3 or 4 pots and rotating them in and out of the Malawi set-up once they are covered in algae

Thanks


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Overfertilizing is a sure way to get algae blooming. Leave the tank in the sun and add some extra ferts. You'll have more algae than you could ever need.


----------

